# Just one from an engagement session in Yosemite



## Vtec44 (Oct 24, 2018)

It was as as scary as it looks...


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice shot.....


----------



## tirediron (Oct 24, 2018)

Very nice; it looks like they're standing on the thumb of a giant, stone fist, about to flip them in to oblivion.


----------



## Destin (Oct 24, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Very nice; it looks like they're standing on the thumb of a giant, stone fist, about to flip them in to oblivion.



Well, that’s one way to describe marriage


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 24, 2018)

Did you get hazard pay on this one?


----------



## jeffW (Oct 25, 2018)

looking at the rock surface it seems smooth as if it's a very popular spot.  That said what are your thoughts on posting this image online that inevitably will inspire other photographers to follow with this idea?

I ask because obviously the death toll for crazy selfies continues to rise, but also because I was on the scene when a mother(on vacation with her family) posing for a picture slipped on a little bit of gravel and fell to her death.

It is a cool picture and in no way mean to criticize just asking the question.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 25, 2018)

jeffW said:


> looking at the rock surface it seems smooth as if it's a very popular spot.  That said what are your thoughts on posting this image online that inevitably will inspire other photographers to follow with this idea?
> 
> I ask because obviously the death toll for crazy selfies continues to rise, but also because I was on the scene when a mother(on vacation with her family) posing for a picture slipped on a little bit of gravel and fell to her death.
> 
> It is a cool picture and in no way mean to criticize just asking the question.



Here's the image before I Photoshopped the couple closer to the edge.   I knew someone would ask this question   I feel that we are all responsible for our own actions.  Someone can ride a motorcycle at 100mph+ around corners, someone can tight rope across buildings, some can do back flip snowboarding, etc.  Do they inspire others to do the same dangerous actions? Possibly.  In the end, it's our responsibilities to make our own clients safe but you can't control what others do after looking at your own photos.  Are you responsible for that too?  I'll leave it up to you to make that decision...


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking at that first pic made my palms sweat. I climbed half dome but couldn’t will myself to get close enough to the edge to look down it’s face. I even tried scooting myself on my stomach towards the edge. I would get a few feet from the edge and my field of view would increase and I wouldn’t be able to get any closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 26, 2018)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Looking at that first pic made my palms sweat.



Just the drive into Yosemite was EXTREME anxiety for me.  I can't imagine making this image.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 26, 2018)

I prefer the "pre" version!

Convincing edit, though!


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 26, 2018)

jeffW said:


> looking at the rock surface it seems smooth as if it's a very popular spot.  That said what are your thoughts on posting this image online that inevitably will inspire other photographers to follow with this idea?
> 
> I ask because obviously the death toll for crazy selfies continues to rise, but also because I was on the scene when a mother(on vacation with her family) posing for a picture slipped on a little bit of gravel and fell to her death.
> 
> It is a cool picture and in no way mean to criticize just asking the question.



I couldn't help but think the same thing. And yesterday in my news feed is a story of just that. Google it. 

Vtech44, it's a great photo, but one that shouldn't be shared with the world. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## MidnightUK (Oct 28, 2018)

What a sad, regret filled life the survivor would have had if one of them had fallen.

Really is it worth the risk?  Aren't enough people being killed with foolish photography choices?


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 28, 2018)

Some interesting comments in relation to this. 

Personally I think people need to take responsibility for their own actions. If you want to jump out of a plane wearing a wing suit or peer over the edge of a cliff then as long as you know the risks go for it.

Having said that in this case it should be made clear that the couple where not actually that close to the edge but photoshopped there.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 28, 2018)

@stapo49 I was with you right up to the last paragraph. I've come to believe like John Wayne "You can't fix stupid". No matter how many signs or warnings you post, some idiot will hurt themselves trying, then try to blame others. Over 30 years as a VFD and 1st Responder, I've seen stupid first hand.


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 29, 2018)

This thread has taken an interesting turn, but I actually predicted that it would.   It's just another day on TPF


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 29, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> @stapo49 I was with you right up to the last paragraph.



What do you have against "Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk"?


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 29, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > @stapo49 I was with you right up to the last paragraph.
> ...



"it should be made clear that the couple where not actually that close to the edge but photoshopped there"

I was saying that I didn't believe that you putting  disclaimers on your images about being Photoshop  close to the edge would have any bearing on someone else doing or not doing the same in real life. People will do dumb things regardless.

As to the image itself, it's a dramatic shot, very well done and IMO doesn't warrant the side rail the thread has taken.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 29, 2018)

A very dramatic image and a well edited photoshop.  Common Sense is available to all.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 29, 2018)

It is a good bit of PP and a good image.  Over here in the UK we have fools come from around the world and sit on the edge of a cliff ( 500ft drop) some have fallen to their deaths even though warning signs are all over.  The place is called Beachy Head, and at the moment a 60ft crack has appeared so only a matter of time till the fools come and jump up and down taking a selfie.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 29, 2018)

It's not a bad idea to reflect and think about the effects one's images may have on people. But to what extent are we _responsible_?

I would agree that each person is in charge of their own decisions, but should we at least take responsibility for influencing someone, either directly or indirectly? Interesting questions to ponder.

I'm honestly more concerned about the influence we have on other photographers, not the subjects. It's the photographers who may suggest the couple pose on a railroad track, or otherwise risky situation, and the couple is trusting that photographer. But if the photographer hasn't done their due diligence, and is simply trying to recreate an image they saw somewhere, there could be serious consequences.


----------



## Fujidave (Oct 30, 2018)

If that is Taft Point, just seen on the news that a couple died there as found at the bottom.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2018)

I actually prefer the unedited version, gives an amazing sense of scale. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 30, 2018)

I edited both...


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 30, 2018)

Vtec44 said:


> I edited both...
> 
> View attachment 165156



I was referring to the before you photoshopped the couple as stated in one of your previous replies, I’m sure you could of figured that out...


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Vtec44 (Oct 30, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Vtec44 said:
> 
> 
> > I edited both...
> ...



And I'm telling you I have an edited version of that wide angle shot too.  I don't like the composition of the cliff  in the original version since it dissects the photo right in the middle.  I'm sure you could HAVE figured it out.


----------

